# Hanhart !



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

After nearly two years I have managed to find some more of this Poljot model. It was a limited edition of 500 Pieces. For obvious reasons I do not think that they will make any more.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Now that I like a lot. Any idea of price, I presume it has the standard 3133 Poljot movement?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Very much like the Poljot "Buran" chronograph. But does the translation equate to "assembled in Germany"?

But, same as Paul, I like.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Yes it has the standard 3133. Price will be Â£175. It is an replica of the 1940's Hanhart German Military Pilots watch. I have seen these sell second hand on Ebay for Â£250. The last time I had one I had over 25 requests to buy it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello Roy

They don't care do they?









I'll definitely have one, at Â£175 got to be an investment.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They will definitely be an investment, and no it seems like they dont care. The original sells for about Â£1800. I have one here and another five pieces on the way. There will only be four for sale as I may keep two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Roy

email me with total and I'll pay you via credit card.

Now I'll be able to enter the photo competition!!









That'll worry the opposition.









Just got to see if the wife will do the naked thing.









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil,

Can you give us a review/first impressions of this watch please.

Griff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello Griff, nice to see you back.

My first impression of the "Hanhart" was what a big lump!

It is 12mm deep but only 38mm ex crown which makes it sit up on your wrist like a carbuncle!

However I have been wearing it today and it has not been uncomfortable as I might have assumed although I must admit you cannot forget you have it on as is the case with my usual watches.

The dial is very nice and although I'm not a military type person I like it and it looks very good beneath its mineral glass.

The fluted bezel actually turns, (its a friction fit) I assume to utilise the luminous marker I have set at 12.

The back is nicely engraved with it's Hanhart legend and limited edition number which gives it that air of authenticity.

The whole case has a matt finish, I have no idea if the originals were like it but it does give it a purposeful military look.

The strap it comes on is not bad, quite soft and with a Poljot signed buckle.

I bought it partly as an investment and partly to see what modern Poljots are like. I don't suppose I will wear it very often but although I haven't seen the movement or had a chance to check its timekeeping, to get a new watch like that for Â£175 is to me excellent value. It looks like it could take some hard wear.

I didn't bother posting my pictures of it as Roys ones at the top of the topic are far better and its my watch!

BTW must thank Roy for excellent service, no wonder they all love you!









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Neil,

BTW this is a small watch by todays standards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

All I can say to that is I'm glad I live in the past watchwise!









Seriously though, if you always wear big watches you would be used to it and a vintage Omega or whatever probably looks small.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes thats the problem that I have. I have been wearing a 45mm watch for 6 months now and anything smaller just does not look right anymore.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Neil,

A pic of the movement for you - not a very good one I'm afraid. P3133 chrono.










G.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Thank you Garry,

I've had the sweep hand permanently running on this Poljot and it's stopped a few times although still keeping time, do you keep the sweep running and have you noticed this phenomenon?

I don't honestly think I will keep this very long.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Neil,

I don't keep the sweep chrono second hand running all the time, but when I've used the chrono it's never stopped. I've yet to have a problem with a Poljot.

Why won't you keep it long?

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it the large second hand that's stopped a couple of times, and is this meant to be kept running? Does it infact have a second hand ticking away all the time? I've never had a chronograph, but this sounds puzzling. Has it infact got a second hand running fault?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have sold over 700 Poljot Chrono's and never had a problem with any of them. Every one that I have sold has been checked by me for at least 48 hours with the chrono running.

Griff, there is a second hand at 9 o'clock that is continuously running.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Well there's trouble with this one Roy!

I've looked at it a few times and the sweep second has stopped (twice in an hour)

The small second at 9 is keeping time but the sweep just stops unexpectedly and never in the same position, so I don't think the hand is binding.

Garry,

Thats the reason I won't be keeping it long!

I thought I'd give the new Poljots a try, I know they are only cheap but I just can't get into it.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Could it be possible that you are bending your wrist in such a way as to push the buttons without realising... thats happened to me before with a certain watch... maybe you could take it off and see if it still stops, or wear it on the other wrist, just to check,

cheers, mat


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

These require a fair old push on the chrono buttons, so I would not have thought it is an accident. The chrono register is only 30 minutes - could this be why it stops twice in an hour? - I don't know!. Maybe you have just been unlucky on this one Neil, they are normally ultra reliable.

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil, please send it back and I will sort it out,

I do not know why you would want the chrono running all the time anyway ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Roy,

Thanks for offering, but I don't want the watch opened up and the rest of it is running OK.

Perhaps it doesn't like the sweep running continuously so I've shut it down.

Don't think I'm moaning for the sake of it because even though its not really my type of watch it is fantastic value for the money and it winds very smoothly.

I haven't checked it for timekeeping yet, but I will be interested to see the results.

Was the movement based or licensed from a Swiss manufacturer?

BTW I've got another Chronostop on the way









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Timekeeping was tested on my timing machine at +/- 1 sec a day for that watch.

The Russians bought the machinery from the Swiss to make the movements, that is why they are the same as a valjoux 7734 and many of the parts are interchangable.

Let me know about the chronostop.


----------

